# Windows kernel is missing or contains errors.



## vandexa1 (Oct 3, 2016)

The kernel was not the first problem I had on my Gateway Windows 8 Laptop. Whenever I booted it up it would be stuck in a infinite recovery loop (Loads up recovery screen, click restart, does it again). The Gateway site told me to reset the drive using the recovery tools. When I tried it gave me an error stating that the drive could not be reset. I tried using system restore but it said the registry was corrupted. So me, being an idiot, used disk part from the command prompt and reformatted the drive manually *Large Mistake* I selected Partition 1. I have 3 partitions, My windows partition and another I put files in for when I reformat my computer, and the one all laptops have (X:Boot). Now I didn't check which one was Partition 1 but I think I deleted X:Boot. Whenever it boots up it says Recovery: Your PC needs to be repaired. It lets me have the option to boot into safe mode and when I click on the button it says Windows kernel is missing or contains errors (/WINDOWS/system32/ntfkrnl.exe). I think I broke my laptop beyond fixing. If there is a way to fix it I would be very grateful. I also do not know what caused these problems as the laptop was working earlier that day.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you don't have a Windows install disc/USB, then you may have a recovery partition to set your computer back to Factory Defaults https://panam.gateway.com/s/software/MICROSOF/vista/7515418/7515418su531.shtml
Or start the computer and press *Alt+F10*. If all this fails, you will need to get a Windows disc or USB to reinstall.


----------



## vandexa1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you, i have done, good day,
ringtones​


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i have done


 does that mean it worked and you reset your computer to Factory Settings? If so, mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

